# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Аренда опалубки для строительства

## acontinent

Опалубка — это вспомогательная конструкция из древесины, металла или иных материалов, работающая для придания монолитным конструкциям из цемента, железобетона, грунтовой смеси, прочих строй. Растворов конкретных свойств — таких как шейп, математические величины, положение в пространстве, структура поверхности и др. Опалубка или опалубочная система собрана из формообразующих элементов, сохраняющих конструкции и крепежа. После застывания строительного раствора опалубку как правило удаляют. Процесс демонтажа опалубки называется распалубливание. Существует также вечная опалубка, которая не убирается, а становится элементом строительной конструкции.
Главные критерии, которым вынуждена соответствовать строительная опалубка, это твердость, стабильность геометрических габаритов и положения в пространстве. От опалубки вдобавок зависят качество и фактура граней соцельных конструкций. В россии их использование и производство опалубки для монолитных бетонных и железобетонных конструкций нормируется ГОСТом 34329-2017. В стране существует [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] перекрытий
Опалубку как непостоянную форму применяли в строительстве с давних времён. История развития опалубочных технологий плотно связана с развитием архитектурных форм. Изобретение в III — начале II века до н. Э. Так называемого римского бетона стало решающим шагом в развитии арочно-купольной структуры перекрытий. Для творения арок, сводов и куполов итальянские мастера использовали как съёмную опалубку, которую производили из древесных досок, так и несъёмную — из камня или каменных блоков.

----------

